# Given some cameras - Pentax, Kiev, Voigtlander, Zeiss...



## niahaf (Jul 17, 2013)

I was generously given these last week, in boxes with lenses and cases. 
Any information on any of these would be appreciated! 
Any of these you'd recommend using? 
Any idea of value?
The Kiev is a new one to me?

Ensign Selfix 820 Special
Ensign 220
Pentax Asahi S1A
Pentax Asahi Spotmatic F
Pentax Asahi SP 1000
Zeiss Ikonta 522/24
Zeiss Ikonta 521
Zeiss Ikon Contaflex
Zeiss Ikon Contina
Kiev 60    <-- This is one I'm really not clued up on! Was calling it the Kneb haha
Voigtlander Bessa 66
Voigtlander Bessamatic
Canon Canonet QL17
Canon Canonet 28
Kodak Retina Reflex III

Lenses include a Voigtlander Skoparex 35mm, Voigtlander Super Dynarex 135mm, some ziess's and pentax's and what look to be lenses for the Kiev, a 120mm a 55mm and what only can be described as a 'beast' it's at least 10 inches long and 6/7 inches wide with only numbers 10 - 200 on the body? Complete mystery.

Any info thanks
Can add photies


----------



## gsgary (Jul 17, 2013)

Get some film a go shooting


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 17, 2013)

The Kiev 60 is a pretty cool camera.   If it has the eye-level prism, that's a plus.


----------



## dsiglin (Jul 17, 2013)

First, give me the Canon Canonet QL17 and then we can discuss the other ones. 

Ok so real answer, this is going to be a bit of a "lazy" answer but there is a website I've found invaluable when learning about cameras and that website is:
Camerapedia

But seriously, I'll buy that Canonet if you don't want it.  Been looking for a nice rangefinder.

What lens does the Kiev have on it? The Kiev 60 is a nice medium format camera. The lens is probably the more valuable part. Russian cameras are a bit hit or miss though in the quality control department. When they are good they are really good. When they are not...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd be stoked about the folding Voigtlanders,myself. The Canonet is a fun little 35mm, but these days if a guy's gonna shoot film, might as well shoot rollfilm.


----------



## dsiglin (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't realize the Voigtlander Bessa 66 was 120 film, pretty cool. I agree that if you are going to shoot film it's better to shoot medium format. 35mm digital is just now almost affordable but medium format? no way.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice cameras, I want... let's see, what's already taken? LOL

You've got a real nice collection there. Many cameras are worth maybe $50-100 USD, some are in the 100-200 range, not too many are probably worth more than that I don't think, but these all seem like they're collectible and would be sellable.

I knew somebody'd go for the Canonet! and Pentax have always been popular. I have a Contaflex, it's somewhat temperamental, but that Bessamatic looks nice. The Retinas are quite collectible and well liked for the lenses and good quality photos that can be produced; those would possibly be more valuable than some other cameras.

Condition can make a difference, many people would want them in decent working shape; if the light meter works that can make a difference too on what it could be worth.


----------



## niahaf (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks all for great responses and offers haha! 

The Kiev does have the prism and it has a 60mm lens on it currently, I have a 2.8 120mm and a 2.8 150mm I believe too.

Ahha the Canonet does look a lovely camera and I think the Voigtlanders look very nice although I've never used a folding camera!

They are all in good nick, the guy who owned them previously looked after them very well!

I'm looking forward to trying some of these out!


----------



## kancgab (Oct 29, 2013)

I really love the Spotmatic F. It is by far my favorite M42 body.
But I have heard about almost all of the and it really looks like a nice collection...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a Retina Reflex 3. Those things are fantastic cameras. Very nice cache you've come into there.


----------



## enzodm (Oct 31, 2013)

Lucky!

Put some picture, at least of the unknown monster. The others just to tease


----------

